# Nothing goes to plan.



## postman (2 May 2020)

Well today the bedroom should have been finished. But it's not. First of all the filler i used needed an extra coat to block it out. Never mind a better finish, or so i thought. My wall brushes have seen better days, but i thought they would do the job. No for some reason today the brush dragged and rolled some of the paint in places,, maybe it had not dried enough,but the weather has been dry. So i can see the brush strokes on the walls and ceiling in places. Me being me off i went to buy another four inch brush..Got to Homebase and not a four inch brush to be seen. So a three inch has to do. So a day off tomorrow let the paint harden off,,and as soon as the sun gets in to the back about 11-00 ish,off i will go again Fourth coat.It should look good.


----------



## screenman (2 May 2020)

Had to 6 cost a wall yesterday, normally only buy paint from a trade center this one came from Wickes, I will bet they do not post my review.


----------



## roadrash (2 May 2020)

seems a lot of folk decorating at the moment , we (read that as I) are working through the house , I am currently painting the hall stairs and landing, I don't mind emulsioning but I hate glossing .


----------



## Levo-Lon (2 May 2020)

roadrash said:


> seems a lot of folk decorating at the moment , we (read that as I) are working through the house , I am currently painting the hall stairs and landing, I don't mind emulsioning but I hate glossing .




Its fekin horrible...I hate glossing with a passion.. I'd rather slab the doors and skirtings


----------



## Adam4868 (2 May 2020)

Never gloss myself,I use something similar to dulux satinwood.Its easier to paint with and doesn't smell as bad.To messy gloss for me.Ive no patience ! 
As the weather's been good I've been doing outside work pointing,relaying flags and generally skiving in the garage.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Glossing is easy, lay on with a small roller and then smooth with a brush, if using water based gloss which I do, then I will give a light spray of water between those two actions.


----------



## postman (3 May 2020)

Satinwood for the woodwork. It was Mrs P 's idea years ago. I was an old fashioned gloss man myself. But Mrs P prefers satinwood,and now i think it is great. Easy to apply great coverage,and does not smell as much.Anyway a day off today,apart from cleaning splashes off the wardrobe fronts,yes i did not cover them up. Tomorrow they will be covered,also a second coat of satinwood..Should be finished Monday afternoon as long as it's a good bright day. This final coat has got to go right.


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2020)

I will have to try this water based gloss , never used it


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 May 2020)

roadrash said:


> I will have to try this water based gloss , never used it




It's far easier,still horrible job,dries quickly no odour


----------



## Adam4868 (3 May 2020)

roadrash said:


> I will have to try this water based gloss , never used it


I'm so exited for you....


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 May 2020)

I hate glossing too, and used alternatives last time we decorated to avoid the dreading oil based gloss, but I found it's just not lasted the same, so this time I've gone back to traditional oil based gloss, (Leyland Trade Non-Drip), LINKY, and while it is still a $hitty job to do, I'm very impressed with the results, and the odour is virtually non-existent too.
As for rollers, with the panel doors I've been brushing the recessed areas then rollering the flat surfaces, and I'm very happy with the result. I've always used foam rollers for this, but I've found them to create bubbling of late, and when I needed some more last week Screwfix had none. The only ones they had were THESE Harris ones, a bit more money but my God they are brilliant, so I'll be sticking to these from now on 

I'm doing all this decorating, (done the dining room, kitchen ceiling, vestibule, porch, stairs & landing, bathroom upto now!), and I wouldn't mind but we intend to move when we can  Still it should help us shift the house I suppose, and lets be honest, I've feck all else to do right now, so without Mrs Smoo cracking the whip I'd probably be doing this by now


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2020)

We always find that spending more on decorating materials does normally give better results 

ie a few years ago we painted ceiling in two rooms both bubbled up quite badly with a couple of months so re did with better quality paint after removing the recently applied stuff and hey presto no bubbling and still looks good .

on a side note i hate decorating full stop


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

I find the WB paint lasts well, stays white a lot longer and is easy and quick to apply, not forgetting if your car was made in the last 10 years it will have water based paint on it.


----------



## neil_merseyside (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I find the WB paint lasts well, stays white a lot longer and is easy and quick to apply, not forgetting if your car was made in the last 10 years it will have water based paint on it.


The final clearcoats are rubbish too, they mar too easily.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> The final clearcoats are rubbish too, they mar too easily.



The laquer is not water based and compared with cellulose surprisingly hard and very flexible, if it was not I would not be able to do my work, which is pdr.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> I find the WB paint lasts well, stays white a lot longer and is easy and quick to apply, not forgetting *if your car was made in the last 10 years* it will have water based paint on it.



It's longer than that - I can remember the bodyshop I worked at in the early 90s getting a water based mixing scheme installed.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> It's longer than that - I can remember the bodyshop I worked at in the early 90s getting a water based mixing scheme installed.



I feel you are correct I had a wb scheme in the early noughties and it had been out a while then. How time flies.


----------



## roadrash (3 May 2020)

water based satin and suitable rollers ordered , collect tomorrow , I will let you know if I am converted , the rollers @smokeysmoo linked to at screwfix aren't available to order, delivery or click and collect,


----------



## postman (4 May 2020)

Well the fool with the tools,finished the decorating,and it looks crap. Can still see brush ends. So I went on you tube,and guess what it's my fault. I have not been fast enough,and not kept the edge wet enough. So that is why the brush strokes.Well I think Mrs p had enough so put the room back to normal.it is the worst painting I have ever done.Now when I do the living room later in the year,it is going to be a roller.Looked on you tube for some tips.And found how to roll correctly.


----------



## Milzy (4 May 2020)

postman said:


> Well today the bedroom should have been finished. But it's not. First of all the filler i used needed an extra coat to block it out. Never mind a better finish, or so i thought. My wall brushes have seen better days, but i thought they would do the job. No for some reason today the brush dragged and rolled some of the paint in places,, maybe it had not dried enough,but the weather has been dry. So i can see the brush strokes on the walls and ceiling in places. Me being me off i went to buy another four inch brush..Got to Homebase and not a four inch brush to be seen. So a three inch has to do. So a day off tomorrow let the paint harden off,,and as soon as the sun gets in to the back about 11-00 ish,off i will go again Fourth coat.It should look good.


Can't find any paint for my garage door. Was thinking grey. Should I buy some rattle can spray paint? If so what brand?


----------



## screenman (5 May 2020)

Milzy said:


> Can't find any paint for my garage door. Was thinking grey. Should I buy some rattle can spray paint? If so what brand?



That would a big area to rattle can, I used to teach car spraying and I would certainly not do it, it would end up looking a mess, will take lots of coats and use lots of paint. Exterior gloss and a small roller and brush is the way to go, not forgetting a good prep first.


----------



## Hicky (5 May 2020)

A loft conversion completed at home with lots of new doorways and skirts to gloss which makes me feel 
I decided to osmo oil everything. I have to say initially it seemed expensive however it has so much coverage. If possible I don’t think I’ll ever gloss again.


----------



## roadrash (5 May 2020)

Well I have tried the water based satin and...…………...…..I am converted


----------

